# Number of homes losts in tracker scandal rises



## moneymakeover (30 Sep 2017)

Here are some stories from the Oireachtas committee 

http://www.independent.ie/business/...-in-tracker-loans-scandal-rises-36179342.html

https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2017/0929/908407-kbc-tracker-mortgages/

http://www.irishexaminer.com/business/banks-admit-more-homes-lost-in-tracker-fallout-459934.html

can we have a vote for the worst behaved bank

Personally I vote for BOI but it seems KBC were fairly atrocious too


----------



## Lightening (30 Sep 2017)

I vote for "the bank of you" KBC as the worst behaved bank due to their total disregard for the Central Bank deadlines and their complete blanking of the Oireachtas Committee.


----------



## SaySomething (30 Sep 2017)

Hold off until all the Bank hearings are done. I suspect there’s far more to be revealed...


----------



## Mauritius (30 Sep 2017)

Can some one explain where their are few personal stories about how lives have been impacted by this scandal? Are people reluctant to speak to the press?


----------



## notabene (30 Sep 2017)

@Mauritius have spoken to several journalists who have had exactly that problem


----------



## moneymakeover (1 Oct 2017)

and what did they say?


----------



## SaySomething (1 Oct 2017)

Mauritius said:


> Can some one explain where their are few personal stories about how lives have been impacted by this scandal? Are people reluctant to speak to the press?


People don't like discussing money - their mortgage amounts - how much they borrowed - how much they earn. In fairness the articles don't make much sense unless you have this information. 
Then you also have the fact that people don't like discussing financial hardship.
Finally, those in financial hardship are normally the ones trying to eke out an existence. It's called having a heavy 'mental load'. When you have this mental load, dealing with the bank/giving interviews to the press is the last thing on your mind. It's simply a case of trying to get from one day to the next. 

On a personal note. I believe that the length of time it has taken to sort this, plus the low level of appeals to date, is directly related to this mental load. The banks are counting on it. People get their tracker back and redress. They are relieved not to have to carry around this mental load anymore and don't take their appeals any further. It's how come there isn't so much uproar.


----------



## Mauritius (1 Oct 2017)

SaySomething said:


> People don't like discussing money - their mortgage amounts - how much they borrowed - how much they earn. In fairness the articles don't make much sense unless you have this information.
> Then you also have the fact that people don't like discussing financial hardship.
> Finally, those in financial hardship are normally the ones trying to eke out an existence. It's called having a heavy 'mental load'. When you have this mental load, dealing with the bank/giving interviews to the press is the last thing on your mind. It's simply a case of trying to get from one day to the next.
> 
> On a personal note. I believe that the length of time it has taken to sort this, plus the low level of appeals to date, is directly related to this mental load. The banks are counting on it. People get their tracker back and redress. They are relieved not to have to carry around this mental load anymore and don't take their appeals any further. It's how come there isn't so much uproar.




Yes you are exactly spot on with this. And also people are afraid of making an "enemy" of the bank they are trying to reach and agreement with. It just shows how we don't hold any of the power in this very one sided situation. The make the judgements and we have to accept.


----------

